# [SOLVED] DVD drive not reading DVD's



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

So, I recently installed a PSU. Now my super writemaster drive doesn't work. Can someone please tell me what I should have connected to the DVD drive? I've connected the IDE connector and the 4 pin power connector.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DVD drive not reading DVD's*

can you see the drive listed in the bios ok

if so try removing the filters manually scroll down to the xp section

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: DVD drive not reading DVD's*

OK, the link didn't work for me. There is no "upperfilters" or "lowerfilters" reg entry. Also, I should say the DVD drive actually opens and closes fine, but D:\ drive doesn't show up and nothing loads. Also, in the BIOS it was a little weird. It says:

Primary IDE Master [@]

and then there's lots of other ones like "bla bla [Negative]" or something like that, all saying there isn't one, then further down is my Hard-Drive:

SATA 1 [Hitachi HDP72505]

[edit]
Also, it might be useful to know that there is a floppy drive listed in My Computer called A:\ and when I click it it says "Please insert disc", and I don't have a floppy drive. Could it be possible it's mixed up my DVD drive for a floppy drive? There are 2 IDE slots on my mobo, should I try connecting it to another one?

[edit 2]
Could this be any use? It's under my listed drives. Could the bottom one be my DVD drive or would it be my daemon virtual CD/DVD drive listed as hardware?









[edit 3]
in device manger it shows the floppy drive and a CD drive (not DVD), and all the drivers are up to date.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DVD drive not reading DVD's*

this can cause the problem

daemon virtual CD/DVD

disable the floppy in he bios if you don't have one


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: DVD drive not reading DVD's*

I have uninstalled daemon tools, and I can't find the floppy drive in the BIOS. What will it be under/how will I get to it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DVD drive not reading DVD's*

it's usually listed with the h/drives

are you seeing the drive now and is it working


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: DVD drive not reading DVD's*

nope, just local drive (C:\) and Floppy Drive (A:\). The disc drive doesn't even open now, what should it be like in the BIOS, so I know what to change?

[edit]
OK so I changed the IDE slot over a couple of times and enabled it in the BIOS et voila it works! 

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DVD drive not reading DVD's*

glad you have it sorted


----------

